# Pill?



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
Quick question....will everyone who is waiting on icsi and ivf have to go on pill for three months at the start of their treatment?
Have been thinking about waiting times again  
Thanks
Erin
X


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

hey chick, is this with the rfc?

yeh this is something that the rfc does,but jus think when ur on the pill, at least ur started. as soon as u get letter ring an accept an get ur booking bloods done an start ur pill, i wasnt actually on the pill for 3 strips until i was called to start, dependin on how busy they are, hope time flies for u and the wait is worth the journey.

good luck


----------



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

I had my last cycle of IVF with the Royal in Nov/Dec and I was on the pill before that for almost three months which was very annoying because I bled everyday on it! I do think it depends on when and how they can fit you in though so it very hard to work out when you will start. Good luck X


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

I heard somewhere that the rfc were going to change their approach and not use the pill anymore? Can't remember who said this, I think it was a different ni thread a couple of months back so not sure. They would be substituting something else I'm sure but don't know what. Maybe give the secretary a ring and ask?
X
Ducky


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

I was also told in July by one of the Doctors that they were going to stop patients taking the pill. Having patients on the pill means we work around the hospital rather than them working around us. I heard once the waiting lists were reduced they would stop the pill protocol. My friend has just started injecting and she got onto her fourth packet.


----------

